
AT&T will no longer offer prorated credits when you cancel certain services - sahin-boydas
https://www.theverge.com/2018/12/3/18124248/att-prorated-credits-end-services-directv-phone-fixed-wireless-internet
======
sahin-boydas
orginal link:

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2018/12/att-m...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2018/12/att-makes-it-more-expensive-to-cancel-directv-or-internet-
service/)

